# Barilla Plus pasta vs. organic whole wheat pasta vs. ?



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

So, what pasta does everyone here eat?

We just tried Barilla Plus because we thought it sounded good for our picky-eater 21 month old DD. We all liked it. We usually do organic, but...

Would anyone choose organic whole wheat pasta over it?

Barilla Plus link:
http://www.barillaus.com/PLUS_information.aspx


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I use kamut pasta when I do pasta. It's really yummy. I don't eat wheat, don't think it's good for my body. Kamut is whole grain and has a high protein content.


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
I use kamut pasta when I do pasta. It's really yummy. I don't eat wheat, don't think it's good for my body. Kamut is whole grain and has a high protein content.

DD eats (and enjoys!) kamut puffs, but I can't say I've seen the pasta. I will look for it, thanks









(I love your sig, btw)


----------



## sedalbj (Mar 17, 2004)

We like the BioNature WW spagetti, i don't think they make a shapes type pasta though.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

We eat whole wheat Bionaturae pasta. They do have shapes, Janice. We've found penne, fusilli, and chiocciole at our local store.

http://www.bionaturae.com/pasta.html


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Bionaturae is also the only whole wheat pasta we'll eat (other than the Healthy Harvest stuff, which is only partially whole wheat). Our local store carries several different types of pasta (rotini, fusili, ziti, macaroni, thin spaghetti, regular spaghetti, linguine, etc.). It is really, really good.

I haven't tried the Barilla stuff although I've heard people say that it tastes pretty good too. For now I'd rather stick to the Bionaturae since we like it so well, but I'd have no qualms with picking up the Barilla on occasion from the grocery store if I didn't have time to trek to the natural foods co-op on the other side of town.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

We eat kamut here too. It's whole grain and doesn't go all mushy like rice pasta's do. I like to vary our grains so I try not to buy wheat pasta as I use wheat in other areas of our diet.


----------



## brookely ash (Apr 9, 2003)

i feed it to my kids because its so high in protein. i too usually do organic, but this is one of the few ways i can get my kids to eat *legumes*!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

we use bionature ww pasta


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

we usually get ww organic,,,havent had barilla much, have heard wheat doesnt used much pesticides...? anyone know ?


----------



## brookely ash (Apr 9, 2003)

what i like about barilla plus is that 1 cup of uncooked pasta has *17 grams of protein!!!!*

and most of it is from chickpeas and lentils. things my kids wont eat.

is the bionature high in protein?


----------

